# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  Will Jesus return?

## Miss Annie

I am curious as to what people's beliefs are on this topic?

Do you believe that Jesus will return to earth again?

----------


## Dr.3D

It is written:



> *Acts 1:10-11*    While he was going and they were gazing up toward heaven, suddenly two men in white robes stood by them.  11 They said, "Men of Galilee, why do you stand looking up toward heaven? This Jesus, who has been taken up from you into heaven, will come in the same way as you saw him go into heaven."_ NRS_


Sure looks to me like He will return.

----------


## otherone

How is this not a troll thread?

----------


## Miss Annie

> How is this not a troll thread?


Because I am not a troll. LOL. 
Just think of it more like a poll thread without a poll.

----------


## lilymc

> I am curious as to what people's beliefs are on this topic?
> 
> Do you believe that Jesus will return to earth again?


Yes.   

I don't believe it's a matter of IF, but WHEN.

And I just have to say.... we're living in interesting times.

----------


## robert68

He may have been reincarnated back many times since.

----------


## robert68

..

----------


## pcosmar

> I am curious as to what people's beliefs are on this topic?
> 
> Do you believe that Jesus will return to earth again?


I am convinced of it. And hope for it.
But it will get really nasty here before He does.

----------


## pcosmar

> How is this not a troll thread?


It is a direct question in the religion sub forum.

It either deserves a direct answer or to be ignored if one so wishes.

----------


## Dr.3D

I think it would be fun to see how folks interpret Zechariah 14.

Is it about the second coming, is it purely symbolic in nature or is it about the fall of Jerusalem in 70CE?

----------


## otherone

> It is a direct question in the religion sub forum.
> 
> It either deserves a direct answer or to be ignored if one so wishes.


C'mon.
What Christian doesn't believe he will return?
What non-Christian believes he will?

----------


## pcosmar

> I think it would be fun to see how folks interpret Zechariah 14.
> 
> Is it about the second coming, is it purely symbolic in nature or is it about the fall of Jerusalem in 70CE?


It does not fit with the Fall of Jerusalem in the past.

but this,,



> * and in that day there shall be no more the Canaanite in the house of the Lord of hosts.*


fits with some subject matter of other threads. This is the final cleansing of the Human race.

----------


## pcosmar

> What non-Christian believes he will?





> You believe that God is one. You do well; *the demons also believe*, and shudder.


Oh,, some do. And some know.

----------


## Miss Annie

> C'mon.
> What Christian doesn't believe he will return?
> What non-Christian believes he will?


Believe it or not, there are MANY Christians who don't believe that he is not returning again.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Believe it or not, there are MANY Christians who don't believe that he is not returning again.


Well, I don't believe He is *not* returning again. 


Just pointing at a double negative in jest.

----------


## Miss Annie

> I think it would be fun to see how folks interpret Zechariah 14.
> 
> Is it about the second coming, is it purely symbolic in nature or is it about the fall of Jerusalem in 70CE?


That is an excellent place to look!  Much of the prophecy in regards to the Second coming is actually in the Old Testament prophets.  

Also Joel 2 and 3!  Now THOSE are some interesting passages!

----------


## pcosmar

> Believe it or not, there are MANY Christians who don't believe that he is not returning again.


There are many that have been taught wrong things.

there have been false teachings from the beginning.. There are thousands of years of bad doctrine,, and this world is corrupted beyond comprehension.

But like the thief on the cross,, a full understanding is not necessary to salvation.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Oh,, some do. And some know.


Yes, like those mentioned here....



> NRS* Matthew 8:29* Suddenly they shouted, "What have you to do with us, Son of God? Have you come here to torment us before the time?"


Obviously they are not Christian, but they know Him.

----------


## Miss Annie

> There are many that have been taught wrong things.
> 
> there have been false teachings from the beginning.. There are thousands of years of bad doctrine,, and this world is corrupted beyond comprehension.
> 
> But like the thief on the cross,, a full understanding is not necessary to salvation.


This is so true Pete.  There have been false teachings all along.  God himself rebuked false prophets continually.  
But I do believe that we have to at least be fighting on the same side as Jesus when the Lord comes to fight.  And Jesus does fight, in the flesh, many nations when he returns. 
And we do not want to be caught fighting on the side of the Anti Christ or even be furthering his cause. 
So in order to avoid that, we must study and do our best to understand the prophetic scriptures.  That is why God gave them to us!

----------


## pcosmar

> But I do believe that we have to at least be fighting on the same side as Jesus when the Lord comes to fight.  And Jesus does fight, in the flesh, many nations when he returns.


I expect that battle to be over in a moment.  I also hope to be with him,,in the cloud.

I just have no idea what else I may yet be witness to.

----------


## Dr.3D

> It does not fit with the Fall of Jerusalem in the past.
> 
> but this,,
> 
> 
> fits with some subject matter of other threads. This is the final cleansing of the Human race.


So do you agree with the Matthew Henry commentary?
http://www.biblestudytools.com/comme...hariah/14.html

----------


## pcosmar

> So do you agree with the Matthew Henry commentary?
> http://www.biblestudytools.com/comme...hariah/14.html


I don't follow commentaries,, as a rule.

And that is long and convoluted.

I expect that Christ will return to Jerusalem, personally and with all the angels and the believers of all ages.

I believe that the evil and corrupted (genetic mutations) will be cleansed from the earth. All of the offspring of the fallen Angels will be removed from the earth. Mountains will be leveled.. The face of the earth changed. Nations will no longer exist. (screw the nationalism)

Christ will rule from Jerusalem for a thousand years..  it will be something to see.. I look forward to it.

----------


## Working Poor

I believe that He will return.

----------


## Brett85

I believe that he will return, and I hope that he returns sooner rather than later.  It would be nice to be raptured without ever having to die.

----------


## pcosmar

Hey TER,,

Thank you for the +rep (but it is unnecessary) but i wanted to answer your comment.



> 'I don't follow commentaries' are the words of the proud, Peter. It means we rely on our own mind than on those who were actually much greater saints then you or me.


I have read quite a lot of commentaries.. and a lot of total crap inserted into some of them.

There are those that claim there ARE NO END TIMES.. and try to explain all the prophecy as something that already happened.

I do not believe that was true.. many believe in a "rapture" because of notes and commentary that was printed in Bibles..
And believe that the State of israel is some blessing from God that we must not even speak an unkind truth about..

all due to notes and commentary,, in the side bar of their Bible.

I have learned much since I first believed,,some 34 years ago.. I have had to unlearn things I was taught on this journey. 
I am by no means perfected,, but I will follow the Bible (without notes) and the Spirit and let them teach at this point.

He has answered hard questions I have asked..and opens my understanding,, as I am able to receive it.
It is not pride,, I just do not have itchy ears.

----------


## TER

The fact that you posted a personal message is unfortunate.  I was not expecting something like that from you.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I don't follow commentaries,, as a rule.
> 
> And that is long and convoluted.
> 
> I expect that Christ will return to Jerusalem, personally and with all the angels and the believers of all ages.
> 
> I believe that the evil and corrupted (genetic mutations) will be cleansed from the earth. All of the offspring of the fallen Angels will be removed from the earth. Mountains will be leveled.. The face of the earth changed. Nations will no longer exist. (screw the nationalism)
> 
> Christ will rule from Jerusalem for a thousand years..  it will be something to see.. I look forward to it.


Yes, right after I pressed the ENTER key, I realized I had asked for too much and I'm sorry about that. 

I think it's interesting how various people view that chapter.   I perceive it controversial and thus rarely discussed.

I read that chapter like you, as something that will happen in the future.
I see it talking about the literal city of Jerusalem.  Where God first turns His judgment as per 1 Peter 4:17 the "house of God" and of course we know that's where His Temple was built.

Next He turns His attention to the nations who have come against Jerusalem.
While He is doing this, we see Him standing on the Mount of Olives, the same place where He ascended into heaven and the mountain has been split into an east/west valley.  Down this valley to the east, He tells His people to flee away from Jerusalem and on that day, God will begin ruling over all of the earth.

All (those soldiers from?) the nations who came against Jerusalem are disposed of.
Now what I find interesting is next the Feast of Tabernacles seems to be mentioned.   I even see where it mentions no rain for those who don't celebrate that feast.   

If celebrating the Feast of Tabernacles is a future requirement and was a past requirement, who is to say it isn't a current requirement?

----------


## pcosmar

> The fact that you posted a personal message is unfortunate.  I was not expecting something like that from you.


I have posted rep comments before.

I don't have enough space in the PM folder to post much privately.. and nothing to hide.

That particular commentary would take a book to dissect. When the scripture speaks for itself.

----------


## pcosmar

> Yes, right after I pressed the ENTER key, I realized I had asked for too much and I'm sorry about that.


It was clear that all the nations have never come against Jerusalem. Not yet.
It has not happened.

That is a point in the future (and what we are seeing in current events)

The verse that caught my eye was at the end,,because it is something we have been discussing in several threads.

the children of Israel were to utterly wipe out everything in Canaan. They failed to do so.

The Canaanites were sub human,, genetically altered offspring of devils.  Wholly corrupted.
and the people were supposed to cleanse the land. and they did not.

The fallen angels have infected the human race.. Corrupted it. and Christ will finish that cleansing when he returns.

----------


## Dr.3D

> It was clear that all the nations have never come against Jerusalem. Not yet.
> It has not happened.
> 
> That is a point in the future (and what we are seeing in current events)
> 
> The verse that caught my eye was at the end,,because it is something we have been discussing in several threads.
> 
> the children of Israel were to utterly wipe out everything in Canaan. They failed to do so.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting viewpoint.   Yes the Canaanites were/are polluted and Jesus is going to clean them up.


As for the feast of tabernacles I mentioned earlier, I suppose Matthew Henry can interpret that as gospel-worship if he wishes, at least that way, he doesn't have to literally put up a tent and sleep out in the cold for a week.    

I think commentaries are interesting, but I am also aware they can bias ones thinking and lead to misunderstandings.  As it is, much of my thinking as been biased to some extent from just conversing with others about these subjects.  I agree, reading and interpreting the scriptures for ourselves is very important.  It is my hope we can come together and discuss where we agree on these subjects and perhaps learn from each other. 

We all have our own understanding of scripture and I think it's fun when we can compare notes and find areas where we are in agreement.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Believe it or not, there are MANY Christians who don't believe that he *is* returning again.


I assume that the above fixed what you meant.  Full preterists aren't that common in my experience.  And, they aren't Christians.

----------


## Original_Intent

> I don't follow commentaries,, as a rule.
> 
> And that is long and convoluted.
> 
> I expect that Christ will return to Jerusalem, personally and with all the angels and the believers of all ages.
> 
> I believe that the evil and corrupted (genetic mutations) will be cleansed from the earth. All of the offspring of the fallen Angels will be removed from the earth. Mountains will be leveled.. The face of the earth changed. Nations will no longer exist. (screw the nationalism)
> 
> Christ will rule from Jerusalem for a thousand years..  it will be something to see.. I look forward to it.


What do you make of Isaiah 2:3, Pete? (or anyone that wants to comment)



> And many people shall go and say, Come ye, and let us go up to the mountain of the LORD, to the house of the God of Jacob; and he will teach us of his ways, and we will walk in his paths: for out of Zion shall go forth the law, and the word of the LORD from Jerusalem.


My understanding is that during the millennium there will be a spiritual kingdom and a political kingdom - not in contention with each other, one will serve somewhat the role that religion does now and will address spiritual matters, and the other with it's "capitol" in Zion will be political.

Of course with God the temporal laws are for spiritual benefit also, and the temporal laws are based on correct spiritual or eternal principles.

And I do believe that Christ will be the head of both of these kingdoms, the word of the Lord (the gospel?) from Jerusalem (Christ as the High Priest), the law (temporal kingdom) centered in Zion (Christ as King).

Thoughts?

----------


## Kevin007

the Word says Jesus is coming back WITH His army at the end of the seven year Tribulation. The Church (Born again Believer's and OT Saints are His army). Jesus will set His foot upon the Mount of Olives and destroy the armies of the world that are wanting to destroy Israel.


Then the Lord will go out  and fight against those nations, as he fights in the day of battle. On that day  his feet will stand on the Mount of Olives, east of Jerusalem, and the Mount of  Olives will be split in two from east to west, forming a great valley, with half  of the mountain moving north and half moving south. (Zech. 14 v.1-4)

----------


## AFPVet

> Well, I don't believe He is *not* returning again. 
> 
> 
> Just pointing at a double negative in jest.


My eyes... my eyes... dude LOL.

----------


## oyarde

> How is this not a troll thread?


I do not think so .

----------


## oyarde

> I am curious as to what people's beliefs are on this topic?
> 
> Do you believe that Jesus will return to earth again?


I reckon , hope I am already gone.

----------


## albertatricia10

For God so love the world, He will let Jesus return for us.







Love

----------


## Danke

I hope so, he is scheduled to come over next week with his partner Juan to do some yard work for me.

----------


## Ronin Truth

> Will Jesus return?


  Not that my opinion carries much weight with him, but given this crowd, I'd have to advise against it.

----------


## acptulsa

> I hope so, he is scheduled to come over next week with his partner Juan to do some yard work for me.


No, that's Zeus.

That's why whenever Juan wants him, he hollers, 'Hey Zeus!'

----------

